# 2019 ICC Tournament



## MakeAPlay (Feb 15, 2019)

https://www.philly.com/soccer/international-champions-cup-women-soccer-nwsl-ecnl-20190215.html?fbclid=IwAR2-_o0tIxh03k39omTxFpzOL7G--l57AUB4xN_EgxiLN4QHe1tQIdytaY8&__vfz=medium=sharebar

Very interesting read.  The part that is relevant to the youth girls club game is at the very end of the article.  Apparently there is going to be a girls club team tournament sanctioned by US Soccer that will include the best 4 GDA teams against 4 All Star teams comprised of ECNL and other non-GDA players and 4 foreign teams.  This will be held alongside an expanded professional team ICC tournament.


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> https://www.philly.com/soccer/international-champions-cup-women-soccer-nwsl-ecnl-20190215.html?fbclid=IwAR2-_o0tIxh03k39omTxFpzOL7G--l57AUB4xN_EgxiLN4QHe1tQIdytaY8&__vfz=medium=sharebar
> 
> Very interesting read.  The part that is relevant to the youth girls club game is at the very end of the article.  Apparently there is going to be a girls club team tournament sanctioned by US Soccer that will include the best 4 GDA teams against 4 All Star teams comprised of ECNL and other non-GDA players and 4 foreign teams.  This will be held alongside an expanded professional team ICC tournament.


" The two organizations are fierce rivals in recruiting and developing players" -- that's half right.


----------



## Dubs (Feb 18, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> https://www.philly.com/soccer/international-champions-cup-women-soccer-nwsl-ecnl-20190215.html?fbclid=IwAR2-_o0tIxh03k39omTxFpzOL7G--l57AUB4xN_EgxiLN4QHe1tQIdytaY8&__vfz=medium=sharebar
> 
> Very interesting read.  The part that is relevant to the youth girls club game is at the very end of the article.  Apparently there is going to be a girls club team tournament sanctioned by US Soccer that will include the best 4 GDA teams against 4 All Star teams comprised of ECNL and other non-GDA players and 4 foreign teams.  This will be held alongside an expanded professional team ICC tournament.


MAP, I believe this will be part of the Nike id2/ECNL camp they have in Portland every summer.  Out of that camp they will probably form a team to play against DA girls and internationals.  Hope it comes together!


----------

